# Game #42: Suns @ Cavs (1/29/2006)



## remy23

*VS* 

*Phoenix Suns* *(28-15) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers* *(24-17)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 10:00 am PT, 1:00 pm ET
*TV:* *ABC*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

Cleveland gets another crack at Phoenix but this time back home at The Q. The squad is coming off a heartpounding win against the Pacers, which Cleveland nearly gave away. The number one issue the team needs to address is poor free throw shooting. We give up free points night after night. Against Phoenix, transition defense and help defense will be vital. If we are lazy getting back on defense, failing to get our man or failing to pick up somebody else’s man should the situation require, we’ll be pointing figures and proceed to be ran out our own gym. The bombers need to nail their shots. While there’s little to no chance of outshooting the Suns, it still doesn’t give you the excuse not to take shotmaking seriously. Control the tempo, work the inside and deliver. The Suns come into this game having beat the Hawks on the road. Phoenix is currently on a 2-game winning streak. Hopefully, LeBron has an MVP calibur performance, Big Z continues his mean streak and Gooden gets a double-double.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Suns beat the Hawks.


----------



## remy23

My apologies. I am editing this thread right now. 

Edit: All mistakes/errors corrected. Everything is ready.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We need to rack up as many home wins as possible. Stretching the streak to 5 games helps to offset the 1-5 road trip and build some momentum.


----------



## Pioneer10

I think playing Indiana w/o JO might help us prepare for the Suns small ball. The Pacers had Granger playing Z similar to how the Suns with Diaw. Hopefully we can apply those lessons on Sunday.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

we will have to contain dooling and diaw, unlike we did last week


----------



## KingoftheCourt23

We need to continue to play well. This game will be tough but if we force them into tough looks and not give them a bunch of easy buckets of turnovers and fastbreaks we can win. We must not let eddie house come in and get open looks at threes in the forth quarter like he did last game.


----------



## remy23

^ Good point. House destroyed our guards last time. It was pretty bad there for a stretch.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

remy23 said:


> ^ Good point. House destroyed our guards last time. It was pretty bad there for a stretch.


 house pretty much dominated our gaurds last game. 
plus, he hit about every shot he shot 

house, was 7-10 from the field and 3-4 from 3 point range
bell, was 9-14 from the field and 5-6 from 3 point range

that cant happen again


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> ^ Good point. House destroyed our guards last time. It was pretty bad there for a stretch.


House was like Michael Jordan out there against us. 

Actually any quick guard tends to have big games against us, Freddie Jones was the same way last night. 

Snow might be our best matchup with House because he fights through screens hard and plays physical which could throw him off his game.


----------



## futuristxen

Wilks should see time tomorrow.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

yah, i hope wilks gets some more P.T. Sometimes he makes some nice or suprising play.

edit:
i cant wait for the game. It'll be a big win


----------



## remy23

*Yahoo! | NBA | Phoenix Suns/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 01/29/2006 | Naturally, James at head of class*












> *Naturally, James at head of class*
> *Hughes, Z also get high marks. Midpoint record nearly same as last year, but Cavs can't afford another collapse*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> The Cavs have hit midseason at 24-17, just behind their 25-16 mark after 41 games last season.
> 
> The real question, of course, is whether they'll be able to do better than last year's team's miserable 17-24 finish, which left the Cavs a game out of the playoffs. Here's a player-by-player breakdown of the first half:
> 
> LeBron James
> 
> His scoring average continues to skyrocket, as does his efficiency. He's shot around 50 percent all season. He's also shown a new side of his game as coach Mike Brown's offense often calls for him to post up more against outsized defenders. His defense still needs work, and he admits that he's got to develop his instincts in close games.
> 
> *Grade: A*
> 
> Larry Hughes
> 
> He averaged 16 points, four rebounds and four assists while playing with a broken finger and on two sore Achilles tendons. His ability to get to the basket and draw defenders away from James showed in the ease in which the Cavs put up points with him in the lineup. His overall numbers are down from a year ago, but he's yet to be 100 percent.
> 
> *Grade: B*
> 
> Zydrunas Ilgauskas
> 
> Every year Ilgauskas seems to get more consistent, routinely putting up solid numbers and dominating the thinning center corps around the league. He seems to be playing better defense, inasmuch as he's taking more charges and moving more. When the ball goes to him in the post, the offense still stops, he almost never passes out and he often picks up cheap fouls that force him from the floor. Still, he gets bonus points for playing through a creaky left knee.
> 
> *Grade: B*
> 
> Eric Snow
> 
> He has been steady since Day One, winning the point guard job in training camp. He works hard on defense every night and understands his limits. He doesn't fire up 3s any more and only shoots when he's open. He still isn't the player the Cavs thought they traded for but he's having a better year.
> 
> *Grade: C+*
> 
> Drew Gooden
> 
> Most players in a contract year are obsessed with their stats. Gooden is obsessed with playing his role. He still has focus lapses, but he's grown more consistent during his stay here and fills the stat sheet almost every night.
> 
> *Grade: B*
> 
> Donyell Marshall
> 
> He's a quality veteran big man and those are hard to find, especially off the bench. When he's making shots, the Cavs usually win. But too often it seems he just looks for 3-pointers and he's not making as many as in years past.
> 
> *Grade: B-*
> 
> Damon Jones
> 
> Fans complain about his defense, but he's just doing what he's always done on that end. He's still the best 3-point shooter on the team, but his stats are down from last season and that's what the Cavs paid for.
> 
> *Grade: C-*
> 
> Ira Newble
> 
> His foot simply isn't healthy, and it's not clear when it will be. It has robbed him of his shot, though he can provide some situational defense.
> 
> *Grade: C-*
> 
> Alan Henderson
> 
> For the most part, he has been solid when called on, the sort of veteran big man the team needed after losing Robert Traylor even though he isn't much of a bruiser.
> 
> *Grade: C+*
> 
> Sasha Pavlovic
> 
> Has shown flashes and has been better than anyone else subbing for Hughes, but his game is far from well-rounded and there hasn't been much development since he arrived.
> 
> *Grade: C-*
> 
> Luke Jackson
> 
> A total mystery. There are nights when it looks like he's turning the corner and too many nights when he looks lost and bumbling. His frustration matches that of his numerous fans.
> 
> *Grade: D+*
> 
> Mike Wilks
> 
> He provides quickness and helps with matchups on the defensive end. Offensively, he hasn't been that efficient, shooting or running the show.
> 
> *Grade: C-*
> 
> Anderson Varejao
> 
> Has only played in eight games after returning from shoulder surgery. He still seems like he's got a long way to go to get back to his level from last season.
> 
> *Grade: Incomplete*
> 
> *Dribbles*
> 
> *•* James and his management team are in talks with EA Sports about a video game endorsement contract. The sports game industry leader makes the wildly popular John Madden NFL video game along with the Tiger Woods PGA Tour game. The brand's NBA game, NBA Live, doesn't have a player's name attached to it, but the company has used fellow stars Carmelo Anthony and Dwyane Wade in recent marketing campaigns. James hasn't picked up a major new endorsement deal since midway through his rookie season, when he signed on with gum brand Bubblicious.
> 
> *•* Ricky Davis' parting words to the Celtics and the city of Boston after being traded to the Minnesota Timberwolves this week were warm and thankful. Yet more proof of maturation from the former Cav, whose response on being traded from the Cavs a little more than two years ago included calling Cleveland a "black hole'' and a swipe at then owner Gordon Gund's blindness.
> 
> Davis, who learned humility by having to come off the bench when he first got to Boston, has developed into a good defensive player to complement his offensive skills and he's having his best season. The Wolves were the team that originally signed Davis to a six-year, $34 million deal, which the Cavs matched in 2002.
> 
> *•* Snow's play this season has been undervalued by some. He's been steady at both ends and shot the ball much better than last season (10 percentage points at week's end). But it is what fans don't see that makes Snow more valuable. Likely a future head coach in the league, Snow is the unofficial team mentor. It was Snow who held a long meeting with James after his troublesome finishes on the Cavs' recent rough West Coast trip. Snow encouraged James to be more aggressive at the end of close games.
> 
> *•* Some mid-season mind-numbing stats: James has played 517 minutes more than any other Cav. Pavlovic has a total of five assists in 250 minutes of court time. Snow has 10 blocked shots.


----------



## remy23

*Cavaliers Midseason Analysis*












> *Cavaliers Midseason Analysis*
> 
> Sunday, January 29, 2006
> 
> *THE KING*
> 
> In only his third season, LeBron James is one of top five players in the league. He has been criticized for his lack of game-winning shots, but he has been dominant enough in the first 47 minutes of games to be mentioned as an MVP candidate. He's third in the league in scoring and has two triple doubles.
> 
> *MOST MISSED*
> 
> The Cavs are 6-7 since Larry Hughes had finger surgery that may sideline him until March. The Cavs miss his ability to penetrate and score, which took some pressure off James. Hughes also is the team's best defender and one of the few Cavaliers who can create his own shot. The longer Hughes is out, the longer it will take the Cavs to clinch a playoff berth.
> 
> *REMEMBER ME*
> 
> Eric Snow was an afterthought during the preseason. Many considered him a poor shooter at point guard whose best days were behind him. Snow, however, remains a solid defender, and lately his shots have been starting to fall. His leadership remains vital.
> 
> *THE DISAPPOINTMENT*
> 
> The self-proclaimed best shooter in the world has not even been the best shooter in the city. It was hoped the signing of Damon Jones in the off-season would help the Cavs, one of the worst 3-point-shooting teams last season, dramatically improve their outside shooting. Jones, who shot his way out of a slump last season, still is trying to find the mark.
> 
> *BIGGEST NEED*
> 
> The Cavs and GM Danny Ferry still could use a quick point guard who can break down a defense. This would keep defenses honest and create an exciting fast-break offense with James and Hughes on the wings. The trade deadline is Feb. 23.


----------



## remy23

*Holding it together*












> _LeBron James and the Cavaliers just need to hang in there until Larry Hughes returns._
> 
> *CAVALIERS MIDSEASON ANALYSIS*
> *Holding it together*
> *Despite losing streaks and losing players to injuries, the Cavs are just one game worse than last year. They just need to hang in there until Larry Hughes returns.*
> 
> Sunday, January 29, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> The Cavaliers had a better record at the halfway point last season (25-16), but after 41 games this season, the Cavaliers are clearly an improved team.
> 
> Unlike last season, this Cavs squad has been able to maintain through the injuries and losing streaks.
> 
> The Cavs (24-17) began the season with a bang. They opened by winning nine of their first 11 games.
> 
> The start included a six-game winning streak, and the Cavs especially dominated at home, where they are 15-5. They bounced back from losing streaks with winning streaks, including their current four-game winning streak that followed a 1-5 West Coast swing.
> 
> The Cavs also are better because of some early adversity. The team suffered a blow when Larry Hughes went down with a broken finger that may keep him out until March.
> 
> Hughes is a major player in any type of success the Cavs will have late in the year, but the Cavs have maintained without him. They are 6-7 since his injury. Also, a shoulder injury kept Anderson Varejao out until last month, and a foot strain suffered by Ira Newble kept him on the bench until December.
> 
> Many questions surfaced prior to the start of the 2005-06 season. How would Mike Brown make the adjustment from an assistant to a head coach, and would the addition of free agents Hughes, Damon Jones and Donyell Marshall get the Cavs over the playoff hump and cure the Cavs' ills of poor outside shooting? And of course, would LeBron James continue to live up to the hype?
> 
> He has.
> 
> James has put up MVP numbers. He's third in the league in scoring at 30.9 points per game, and he's had two games of 50 or more points. James also has two triple doubles this season. The only glare on James' remarkable resume during the first 41 games has been some missed shots and free throws down the stretch of games. He even has passed up some shots to open teammates.
> 
> Making the playoffs and even advancing in the postseason would mean the Cavs would need even more from James. He certainly will get more opportunities to hit a winning shot for the first time in his career. That time needs to start now.
> 
> With major help from James, the Cavs' offense has been there. The Cavs are 10th in the league in points per game (98.9), and they're 10th in free-throw shooting (75 percent). The Cavs also are ninth in rebounding (42.1 per game).
> 
> No one had to teach the Cavs how to score. The biggest adjustment coming into the season was putting Brown's heavy emphasis on defense into action. Brown assured everyone that his complex defense would take time to learn, and there have been signs of improvement. It was a first half where many wondered if the Cavs had any defense. Players were getting beaten to the basket, there were blowout losses to San Antonio and the Los Angeles Clippers, and there were mental lapses late in some games.
> 
> The Cavs are giving up 45.5 percent from the field (19th in the league) to their opponents. Only seven teams play worse perimeter defense - opponents shoot 36.5 percent from 3-point range. The Cavs, however, are 11th in the league in points allowed at 95 per game.
> 
> Hughes, Jones and Marshall were the three missing ingredients that prevented the Cavs from making the playoffs last season. Hughes did his part before he was injured. His average of 16.2 points per game was second behind James. Hughes was the defensive player the Cavs coveted, and he was the perfect complement to James that General Manager Danny Ferry talked about during the summer. Hughes' health is vital to any dreams of the Cavs advancing to the playoffs for the first time since 1998.
> 
> There hasn't been much improvement in the outside shooting. The Cavs are 20th in the league (34.1 percent) from 3-point range. Jones has been a major disappointment from behind the 3-point arc. Jones is shooting 36.3 percent from 3-point range in the first half of the season. He shot 43.2 percent from beyond the arc last season. Something has to change.
> 
> Marshall also has not shot as well as in years past, but unlike Jones, Marshall will take the ball to the hole when his outside shot is off. Consistent outside shooting from Jones and Marshall will only mean more success on the inside for James and Zydrunas Ilgauskas.
> 
> The Cavs have taken us here before. This is the second straight year when the Cavs played well enough during the first half to create hope for a berth into the playoffs. Last year, the tease lasted until the Cavs fell flat late during the second half of the season. Will they repeat another disappointing ending? Stay tuned.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

My only concern with the Cavs is our unbelievable propensity to go on these long streaks. Someone on the general board said it best, "we are up and down like the stock market" :biggrin: 

I just wish we could have some consistency in our play.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> My only concern with the Cavs is our unbelievable propensity to go on these long streaks. Someone on the general board said it best, "we are up and down like the stock market" :biggrin:
> 
> I just wish we could have some consistency in our play.


 Well we went down when Hughes went out and we went back when a real SG was put into the starting lineup. Sasha ain't great but at least you look at him and you say this guy is an NBA player unlike Jones and Newble did at the SG spot


----------



## SamTheMan67

without big z we woudl struggle to be 500 i love him, if lebron can drive every drive and lay it up why does he settle oh well .. PAV FOR 3!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nash is really unbelievable how he pushes the ball.


----------



## remy23

We need to get back a little better. The Suns strategy of pushing after makes sometimes catches us off guard.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man Lebron hits some incredibly difficult shots


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> We need to get back a little better. The Suns strategy of pushing after makes sometimes catches us off guard.


You would think Brown would have emphasized this in the pre-game prep.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

We really need to start getting these rebounds. They got two offensive rebounds.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

nets lost last night, thats good for the cavs if we win


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We should post Lebron and force the suns to bring a double. 

Or if Brown wants to roll with this lineup clear out with the shooters and let James break down 1 on 1 at the top of the key


----------



## CHKNWANG321

nice hookshot by nash. Im not shure jones can handle him on the defensive side


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Benedict_Boozer said:


> We should post Lebron and force the suns to bring a double.
> 
> Or if Brown wants to roll with this lineup clear out with the shooters and let James break down 1 on 1 at the top of the key


 yah, i agree. we really need to post lebron up. Open up the court for other shooters also

edit: marshall shure can stroke that 3 ball from the corner. 
ouch, nash with the 3 on the fast break


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why is Lebron not dribbling anymore on his FT's? His new technique is awful where he's just spinning the ball.


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron's FT shooting is killing us


----------



## CHKNWANG321

10 fastbreak point allready for the suns. where is our transition D. Gotta have a man on nash.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron is bailing out the Suns taking all these jumpers


----------



## remy23

Down by 10 at the end of the first quarter (22-32).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nash is dominating this game...we have no one that can guard him and it's just breaking down our defense.

Brown should try Wilks against him.


----------



## remy23

Nice dunk by Sasha. Wow!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Sasha shows some flashes that make you wonder....


----------



## Pioneer10

Sweet Dunk


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron needs to just go the basket: stop shooting jumpes


----------



## Pioneer10

Marshall looks awful out there: old and slow on defense.

Anderson should see some playing time


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^Lebron is out of rhtyhym a little bit, he's dominating the ball too much. Needs to let the guards bring it up and work from the post or two man game with Z.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Marshall looks awful out there: old and slow on defense.
> 
> Anderson should see some playing time


I don't understand why Andy doesn't get any minutes


----------



## remy23

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I don't understand why Andy doesn't get any minutes


Because Coach Brown thinks his defense is subpar. Yeah... -_-


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I don't understand why Andy doesn't get any minutes


 they should put him in, we need a defensive spark right now


----------



## Pioneer10

This is an awful lineup for us: Z, Marshall, Jones, Pavs, and Snow.

Come on


----------



## remy23

Nice to see Anderson in the game.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

well, there we go. andy is in


----------



## remy23

Anderson on the drive!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

No excuse to not get Andy more minutes. He is an impact player


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Great drive by andy.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

offfense interference. but i shure looked like goeltending by sasha. but w.e.

edit:
nice job by marshall. getting those offensive rebounds.


----------



## Pioneer10

Anderson just makes us a different team out there: the dude is crazy


----------



## remy23

Nice drive by Sasha on Marion. If he can continue to do that, I'd let Sasha try to take Marion off the dribble and clear out.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

nice penetration by sasha. 


they just showed the replay of nash breaking andy's ankles.  thats nasty


----------



## Pioneer10

Sasha is playing a great game out there. This team look likes better w/o Lebron and with Anderson in there right now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Anderson just makes us a different team out there: the dude is crazy


Brown better not take him out


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Marshall, anderson, lebron, sasha, wilks would be a fun lineup to watch


----------



## CHKNWANG321

i think andy on marion would be a good matchup right now. Well, at least better then sasha on marion. sasha isnt physical enough


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We need to adjust how we're playing this pick and roll with Nash


----------



## Pioneer10

****ing Damon Jones


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice drive by Lebron there to end the half


----------



## remy23

Cleveland trails by nine at the half (51-60). Considering how terrible we were looking at various points in the game, at least we're still in striking distance. Nice power spins by James (he needs to use this move more).


----------



## Pioneer10

Even if we lose this game: thank god Brown knows what he ahs with Anderson now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Well guys to only be down 9 when you give up 66% shooting is at least somewhat encouraging I guess. If we pick up the intensity at all defensively or the Suns actually manage to miss some deep jumpers than we can get back into this game.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

60-51 at half. We really need to work harder on defense and switch off at the right times. it just seems like they always have a man open


----------



## Pioneer10

The power spin is the one move I've seen that Lebron feels comfortable doing and is pretty much unstoppable. He has to make that his go to move


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Anderson and Sasha have been playing well, LeBron needs to build on his 2nd quarter when he realized that no one can stopp him going to the basket...We can definitely win this game


----------



## Pioneer10

Why is Lebron shooting jumpers?


----------



## remy23

12-0 run for Phoenix.


----------



## Pioneer10

These lineups aren't working: too much quickness for the Suns.

Brown should have called a timeout about 5 minutes ago


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Suns are hitting 100% of these open looks created off Nash....we were better off letting him score


----------



## CHKNWANG321

yah, they are just out hustling this lineup.


----------



## Pioneer10

Hell I would put anderson at C, lebron at the 4, Jones, Pavlovic, and Snow in there.

They're creating too many mismatches on Gooden, Marshall, and Z. Go small Brown


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron is our best PG out there. Need to have him bring the ball up ala Magic every single time


----------



## Pioneer10

Damn why is he thinking so much on the court: Lebron if he was quick would have got a llayup


----------



## CHKNWANG321

seriously where is our inside defense.

Nice drive by LBJ. and 1


----------



## Pioneer10

There we go just play ball Lebron: take it to the rack quick and strong


----------



## CHKNWANG321

some must cover jones. 

lbj with the thrreeeee


----------



## remy23

LeBron is waking up. He's on a roll.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Yes Lebron is hitting his stride, we have a chance now but we need to get this to 4pt range before the end of the quarter.


----------



## Pioneer10

I just keeping how incredible Lebron would be in D'Antonio's fast break/cut&dish system. I know he is awesome now but in Phoenix I think Lebron would be even more devastating


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^I could realistically see Lebron putting up 25/10/10 in D'antoni's system


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn Lebron with a wicked crossover, flashing some new moves in the arsenal


----------



## Pioneer10

Man Sasha has some hops: that looked like a clean block on Marion


WTF no foul


----------



## remy23

What a terrible no call!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHKNWANG321

how did they not all a foul. Lebron rose up pretty high on that play. maybe too high


----------



## CHKNWANG321

remy23 said:


> What a terrible no call!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 at least gooden got the rebound and scored


----------



## Pioneer10

****ing Undercut: He Jumped Out There


----------



## remy23

Nice drive by Gooden. We're playing strong basketball. I like that.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

ooooooo, beautifull drive by drew. 

has wilks came into the game yet today?


----------



## Pioneer10

Bill Walton is a ****ing idiot as well


----------



## remy23

LeBron for 3!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron leading us back!

Uggh then a few miscues, at least his attacking


----------



## Pioneer10

Come on go back to the basket Lebron


----------



## remy23

Nice. Draw the foul LeBron.

I love the energy in the crowd today. We should be like this EVERY game!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Come on go back to the basket Lebron


Bron attacking the bucket :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Pioneer10

I love AV's game: he just changes the whole tempo and energy.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> Nice. Draw the foul LeBron.
> 
> I love the energy in the crowd today. We should be like this EVERY game!


I know right? Lebron REALLY feeds of the crowd energy


----------



## Pioneer10

Pioneer10 said:


> I love AV's game: he just changes the whole tempo and energy.


 Bad foul though by Andy there: easy point for Marion


----------



## Pioneer10

What is wrong with Lebron's FT: he's got to be like 60% from the line the last month


----------



## CHKNWANG321

They finally figured out how to play this team. All we need to do is bring the ball to the basket. Without Amare they have no post presence.

3 point game at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## remy23

Cleveland is down by 3 at the end of the third quarter (84-87 )


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> What is wrong with Lebron's FT: he's got to be like 60% from the line the last month


It's his technique, he's not dribbling anymore and it throws off his rhythym. He's barely looking at the rim before he shoots.


----------



## remy23

I hope we can win this game. I really do. It reminds me so much of that other game we played against Phoenix where they buried us bad with a huge lead. In that game, we came back to win. It was one of the best wins of the season. If we could win this game, it would send our confidence through the roof.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron attacking the basket...it's gonna come down to his FT"s.


----------



## Pioneer10

Jesus FT's are killing us again


----------



## remy23

LeBron ties the game!


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Nice followup tap in by andy. I love seeing him get soo much PT. He brings a spark to the team


----------



## Pioneer10

Aaaavvvvvv


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Varejao is gonna be a star


----------



## remy23

AV has been great tonight. I just love the guy.


----------



## Pioneer10

A bigger version of Rodman with an offensive game. He's got a great future.

No team can complain to the Cavs about injuries: AV for the 1st half of the year. Hughes for 2 months. Sasha for a month. Newble


----------



## CHKNWANG321

He is just so exciting to watch.


----------



## Your Answer

This game was suppose to be on ABC right? Does anyone not have it on?

I have some Charity raising thing on ABC called the 700 Club what is going on?


----------



## CHKNWANG321

yah, im watching on ABC


----------



## remy23

LeBron gives us the lead!


----------



## GM3

How in the world did you guys get Gooden and Varejaeo for Battie?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Marshall is garbage


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Nice, another rebound. 

Donyell withthe nice airball. Nash witha nice turnover


----------



## remy23

Grandmazter3 said:


> How in the world did you guys get Gooden and Varejaeo for Battie?


The one thing Paxson did right. LOL


----------



## Pioneer10

Holy ****


----------



## CHKNWANG321

I really like this lineup we have on the court right now.


ooooh, my gosh, lebron with the block and the slam. thats amazing


----------



## remy23

James with the block and the DUNK!!!!!!!

LEBRON JAMES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron shutting up the critics!!


----------



## CHKNWANG321

If we win this game, this will be a huge victory for the team. After playing such bad defense for half the game.


----------



## Pioneer10

Marshall sucks balls


----------



## CHKNWANG321

man, if marshall would've made that 3 the crowd would have errupted


----------



## remy23

Nice shot by LeBron.

Look at LeBron fighting for those rebounds. Tough performance here. Tough kid.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron has just taken over this game on both ends


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron James is taking over this game


----------



## remy23

LeBron with another 3-ball.


----------



## Pioneer10

Marshall sucks balls: that was as wide open as you can get


----------



## CHKNWANG321

hohoho, lebron is a volcano that has errupted in the second half.

Andy has truely stepped it up tonight. Its good to see that we can play good without "Z" in the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Marshall has been awful, he looks like he's 50 years old out there. He was throwing up bricks against Indiana too


----------



## GM3

Marshall for Clifford Robinson?


----------



## CHKNWANG321

If we win this game, it would almost be as good as the 19 point deficit that we overcame last year against the suns. When z hit the 3 to win in OT


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

CHKNWANG321 said:


> hohoho, lebron is a volcano that has errupted in the second half.
> 
> Andy has truely stepped it up tonight. Its good to see that we can play good without "Z" in the game.



Good point, Z has been out for A LONG time because Andy has flat out been killing the boards and playing great defense.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Tmac is playing today against Miami; hopefully they can beat the Heat


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Don't fall in love with the 3 Lebron. Do what was working, attack the basket


----------



## Pioneer10

Go to the basket Bron: no more 3's pls unless you're set and open


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Good point, Z has been out for A LONG time because Andy has flat out been killing the boards and playing great defense.


 Very nice offensive rebound try by snow. Im guess Mike Brown like to see that kind of thing.


----------



## remy23

Big shot again from James.


----------



## remy23

Marshall with the dunk. He says, "I'm not that old, Pioneer."


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Nice drive by marshall. He shure didnt look like a 50 year old man there.

That was horrible baseline D by the suns. You gotta at least put your foot on the sideline, when playing baseline D.

Mike Brown just made a pretty funny face when Donyell dunked


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I don't want to hear this Lebron choke crap anymore. If people want to hold missed FT's against him, those same folks better give him his due respect for what he's done today. 

Now this is the LBJ we all knew and loved before that horrific road trip :cheers:


----------



## CHKNWANG321

OK, boys, i think we can, "BOOK THIS ONE TO THE CAVALIERS"

that was not goeltending


----------



## remy23

Phoenix is forced to foul from here out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Good chance for Lebron here to shake the FT demons (pls make them Lebron)


----------



## Pioneer10

That was goaltending: the ball hit the backboard before Lebron hit it


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Ok boys lets celebrate the big win :cheers: :cheers: 

one of the most impressing parts of this game, is the fact we scored 100+ points with Z not playing for half the game.

How bout that, LBJ made his free throws. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

CHKNWANG321 said:


> OK, boys, i think we can, "BOOK THIS ONE TO THE CAVALIERS"
> 
> that was not goeltending


I agree that wasn't goaltending at all, Lebron can be a nasty shotblocker with his athleticism. Hopefully we see more of that.


----------



## Pioneer10

After the ball hits the backboard you can't touch it: that was a good call by the refs.

They screwed up plenty of others


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Nice strip by Lebron, 

we should definetly have this game inthe bag if we at least make 1 of these FT


----------



## remy23

Cleveland has a 6 point lead with 18 seconds left. Donyell Marshall goes to the line to shoot two.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Man, not a very smart move by sasha. 

Undefeted with sasha as a starter. He is going to be a great player off the bench when hughes returns :banana:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

dumb foul by Sasha

wow he had 15pts, nice game by Sasha though.


----------



## remy23

Stupid foul. Fouling a 3-point shooter.

Phoenix to the line with 9.6 seconds left to shoot three.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> dumb foul by Sasha
> 
> wow he had 15pts, nice game by Sasha though.


 Sasha was very very impressive today: hit 3's and took the ball to the rack


----------



## remy23

Boris Diaw fouls out of the game. 

Anderson Varejao goes to the foul line to shoot two. There are 8.1 seconds remaining in the game.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Yah, ok andy. making one free throw clinches this game


----------



## remy23

Phoenix calls time out with 6.9 seconds remaining. Cleveland leads by 7.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

How is Lebron not in their mVP list there.....thats crazy


----------



## remy23

Cleveland calls time out, will try to inbound the ball with 4.9 seconds left and has a 5 point lead. As long as the inbounds pass isn't stolen, that should be the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## Pioneer10

CHKNWANG321 said:


> How is Lebron not in their mVP list there.....thats crazy


 It's Bill Walton - don't pay attention to him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

CHKNWANG321 said:


> How is Lebron not in their mVP list there.....thats crazy


Perception. Losing those close road games is in their minds, just like after a big game tonight they are all like "Lebron has always been in the discussion" = bandwagon mentality. 

If the Cavs finish strong, as in 50-55 wins, LBJ has a great chance.


----------



## remy23

Pioneer10 said:


> It's Bill Walton - don't pay attention to him


Yeah. He was saying some stuff today. LOL I was laughing at most of it but some of his talk was too bizarre to laugh at.

Marshall to the line; 4.1 seconds left.

Donyell makes the first free throw and nails the second. 7 point lead.


----------



## remy23

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 113, Phoenix 106*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This was one of our best wins of the season. Fought back and got huge contributions from some guys we want to see on the court more = andy, sasha. 

Lebron also carrying us in the 4th and realizing he can get to the bucket whenever he wants. Also with the Bobcats coming up, this could be a 6 game winning streak.

So many positives we can take from this one.


----------



## The OUTLAW

Good games by Sasha and Varejao. I really like these guys. Once they become just a bit more consistent, I think we'll really have something coming off the bench. 

I wonder what people will find to criticize about leBron today. Probably that he didn't take any free throws at the end of the game.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23

So LeBron didnt make a shoot as time ran out but he definetly had the game winner. His offensive explosion in the second half and the strong team defensive effort pulled out a great win.


----------



## Seuss

I love when the Suns stop executing.


They kept going to the pick-n-roll and getting nothing.



Good game to the Cavs or should I say LeBron.



Personally, I thought LeBron had a goaltend on Barbosa.


Oh well, games over and the Suns lose.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Yah, it was weird. The suns were doing soo welll. But when the cavs set fire on offense, the suns just kindof stopped playing the game they were playing earlier in the game. 

oh, wait...........thats was good defense too 

the shots that were falling for them before just stopped falling


----------



## Cap

I'm going to catch this on ESPN replay tonight. Should be fun.


----------



## The OUTLAW

SunsFan57 said:


> Personally, I thought LeBron had a goaltend on Barbosa.
> 
> 
> Oh well, games over and the Suns lose.


You actually thought this as a goaltend? I think you should take your homer goggles off and take another look. I don't even think this was close.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

The OUTLAW said:


> You actually thought this as a goaltend? I think you should take your homer goggles off and take another look. I don't even think this was close.


 Hommer Goggles :tongue: :worship: :worship:


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 01/30/2006 | James blocks out Suns*












> *James blocks out Suns*
> *Scores 32 of 44 in second half, ignites Cavs rally*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* The game plan was in shambles, the scoreboard "diff'' meter read a chilly -17, and the national television audience was flipping the channel.
> 
> Somewhere in that misery, the Cavaliers stared down the Phoenix Suns, their ringmaster and Most Valuable Player Steve Nash and decided to hold up a mirror.
> 
> After all, the Cavs have an similar player of their own, whom they fancy as a MVP-in-waiting, so why not just loosen the reigns and run free, too.
> 
> The results carried impact and were dramatic as the Cavs mounted a fierce second-half rally to stun the Suns 113-106 in front of a sellout Sunday at Quicken Loans Arena. It earned the Cavs their fifth consecutive win and once again featured the LeBron James' talent array.
> 
> No. 23 scored 32 of his 44 points in the second half to go along with 11 rebounds and seven assists.
> 
> “I wanted to make as many plays as I could to win the ballgame,'' James said. "I wanted to take the life out of them a little bit.''
> 
> The Suns (28-16) thrive on Nash's explosiveness and savvy. They line up their scorers in a circle around him and let him dribble and scurry until the opposition is dizzy. Then he either dishes to a wide open teammate or handles the business himself.
> 
> When it's clicking, as it was for the entire evening two weeks ago in Phoenix and for the first 32 minutes Sunday, it is impressive.
> 
> At the moment the Cavs (25-17) mercifully signaled for timeout with eight minutes left in the third quarter behind by two touchdowns and a field goal, the Suns were sizzling. They were shooting 63 percent, most of them on wide-open jumpers or fast-breaks, and Nash had 17 points and six assists on his way to yet another big-time ballgame.
> 
> The Cavs' idea was to get Zydrunas Ilgauskas and Drew Gooden involved in the post, to slow the game and to take advantage of mismatches with the Suns' shorter speedsters.
> 
> It had failed, and the Cavs were searching. So they figured if they couldn't beat 'em, join 'em.
> 
> Cavs coach Mike Brown put the ball in James' hands and told him to run the point, then spread the rest of the floor with shooters to let him dribble and drive to his heart's content. In went energy man Anderson Varejao and Donyell Marshall, too, as the entire approach changed.
> 
> No more could the Suns pack the paint, stopping Ilgauskas, Gooden and even James, who had just 12 points at that juncture. It is not the way the Cavs want to play every night, but what an antidote for this one.
> 
> Without top defender Raja Bell (thigh) to spell him and out on an island with James, the Suns' Shawn Marion suddenly had his hands full. With space to move, James started attacking the rim and using his skills to change the game. He made twisting hoop after twisting hoop, victimizing the Suns whenever they tried to double-team by finding a teammate just like Nash usually does.
> 
> Sasha Pavlovic scored 15 points, Marshall scored 14 and Damon Jones added 11 with James' help. The momentum then changed when James came from behind to block Suns guard Leandro Barbosa's shot, then quickly got the ball back and raced to the other end for a thunderous dunk.
> 
> “That was an amazing play,'' Brown said. “That was one time I caught myself in the same seat as my friends at the game. That was one of the most athletic plays I've ever seen.''
> 
> On defense, the Cavs decided to switch defenders on pick-and-rolls even if it meant matchup issues. It eliminated the Suns' stream of wide-open looks and Nash's effectiveness. He didn't get an assist in the final 20 minutes of the game, and the Suns shot just 37 percent in the second half to allow the Cavs to surge past.
> 
> Nash had 24 points, and Marion had 22, but their proclivity to fire up shots in rapid-fire backfired just as it did last year in Cleveland when they blew a 19-point fourth-quarter lead in a loss to the Cavs.
> 
> “We knew if we could put some stops together we could score on the other end,'' Jones said. “A lot of guys stepped up and made plays.''


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 01/30/2006 | From zero to 94 in six seconds*












> *From zero to 94 in six seconds*
> 
> By Tom Reed
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* Two sensational plays made six seconds and 94 feet apart.
> 
> Years from now, when LeBron James is inducted into the Naismith Memorial Basketball Hall of Fame, they will show the signature highlight from the fourth quarter of the 113-106 victory Sunday over the Phoenix Suns -- an end-to-end tribute to athleticism and indomitable spirit.
> 
> Maybe by then poor Leandro Barbosa will have figured out just how James appeared from nowhere to block what Barbosa thought was an uncontested layup that would have tied the score.
> 
> With a sellout crowd trying to process what it had just witnessed, James took a pass from Donyell Marshall, covered the length of the court in about six strides and dunked the ball between Suns defenders with 6:25 remaining.
> 
> Forget the time on the clock. Remember the date on the calendar.
> 
> It was that kind of play; that kind of performance from James before 20,562 fans at Quicken Loan Arena. He finished with 44 points, 11 rebounds and seven assists, outplaying reigning league Most Valuable Player Steve Nash and rallying the home team from a 17-point third-quarter deficit.
> 
> “That was an amazing play. That was one time I caught myself in the same seat as my friends at the game,'' Cavaliers coach Mike Brown said of allowing himself to be a fan if only for a split second.
> 
> “That was one of the most athletic plays I have ever seen.''
> 
> Who knows what the victory, the Cavs' fifth in a row, means in the grand scheme of the season. James and the Cavs delivered a similarly improbable win over the Suns a year ago so let's not read too much into it. The Suns also were without All-Star Amare Stoudemire and Raja Bell on Sunday.
> 
> Two days after the Indians traded popular Coco Crisp and a week before the hated Pittsburgh Steelers play in Super Bowl XL, James gave Cleveland fans a reason to feel good about themselves.
> 
> A national television audience watched a 21-year-old kid from Akron showcase his entire portfolio of skills. Perimeter shots. Power moves. Big rebounds in traffic. The grit to play through pain after tweaking his knee in the third quarter.
> 
> It might have been James' most brilliant outing in an MVP-caliber season. He had 32 points after halftime. He took over at point guard and either scored or assisted on all but one of the Cavs' 11 third-quarter baskets.
> 
> ABC Sports executives probably were up at 5 a.m. today to get a first glance at the overnight ratings.
> 
> “(James) has made a million highlights in a very short time,'' said Nash, who had 24 points and six assists. “Nothing he has done really surprises me.''
> 
> The Brazilian-born Barbosa cannot say the same. The Suns guard was certain he had an easy layup. Nobody within five feet he assumed, but James closed like Seabiscuit to swat the ball off the backboard.
> 
> We haven't seen tables turned so quickly since former Browns president John Collins went from executioner to victim in 72 hours.
> 
> “I never saw him -- I wasn't thinking he was going to block that shot,'' Barbosa said. “I (asked) coach (Mike D'Antoni), How did he get that ball?' It was unbelievable.
> 
> “I thought I was by myself, but the guys on the bench said (James) ran like crazy to get the ball.''
> 
> Talk about a four-point swing. Instead of tying the score, the Suns watched James go Bobby Orr on them, sailing coast-to-coast for his only dunk to make it 97-93.
> 
> “I wanted to try and take the life out of them a little bit,'' James said.
> 
> An hour earlier two Steelers fans, plucked from the audience for an in-game promotion, were waving Terrible Towels at midcourt. They were replaced by stunned Suns holding up white ones in surrender.
> 
> “We were up (17) and couldn't stop LeBron,'' D'Antoni said. “He just went off.''
> 
> James has much to accomplish before he can ascend to the mantle of NBA all-time great. He hasn't appeared in a playoff game, let alone won a title. Sunday offered another snapshot, another glimpse of a future that crackles with absurd possibility. Two plays. Six seconds. Ninety-four feet. SportsCenter will keep the highlight fresh until the Hall of Fame commits it to memory.


----------



## remy23

*James' terrific takeover*












> _LeBron James finished with 44 points, 11 rebounds and 7 assists as the Cavaliers rallied for their fifth straight win._
> 
> *James’ terrific takeover*
> *Dazzling play ignites second half as Cavs refuse to lose*
> 
> Monday, January 30, 2006
> 
> *Burt Graeff
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> The NBA's great players know when the time comes to grab a game by the throat - then take it over.
> 
> They know when it's time to quit fooling around, when it's time to quit trying to get others involved, when it's time to take the ball and win or lose it.
> 
> Michael Jordan knew when it was time. So did Larry Bird and Magic Johnson.
> 
> LeBron James does, too.
> 
> The time to take over the Cavaliers' 113-106 victory on Sunday over the Phoenix Suns occurred midway in the third quarter.
> 
> At 7:49 of the third, the Suns were in complete control, dropping the Cavaliers into a 72-55 hole when Leandro Barbosa rose up to hit a 3-pointer. James had been quiet, scoring 14 points and missing 10 of 16 shots from the field.
> 
> "My competitive nature took over," James said.
> 
> James provided a national television audience and a sellout crowd at The Q with a performance over 1? quarters that will be rehashed for years. In the last 19:49, the Cavaliers outscored the stunned Suns, 58-34. James, taking it to the hoop and knocking down 3-pointers, scored 30 of the 58 points - hitting 11 of 17 shots from the field.
> 
> A six-second sequence by James midway in the fourth quarter was the principal topic of discussion in both locker rooms afterward.
> 
> The Cavaliers led, 95-93, when Barbosa got loose for what appeared to be a sure breakaway layup. James came from nowhere to swat the shot at the rim. He wasn't done. Donyell Marshall recovered the ball, then flipped it to James, who tomahawk dunked it at the other end. What appeared to be a tie game turned into the Cavaliers leading, 97-93.
> 
> "I just wanted to make a play," James said. "I wanted to take the life out of them. [Barbosa] didn't see me coming."
> 
> Marshall, like Barbosa, was shocked. "At first," Marshall said, "it looked like Barbosa had made a great move. Then, the block. Then, the dunk.
> 
> "I told myself, 'That's an MVP play right there.' "
> 
> There was no argument from Barbosa, starting in place of injured Raja Bell (calf injury). "I never saw [James] coming," Barbosa said. "I asked coach [Mike D'Antoni], 'How did he do that? He's unbelievable.'
> 
> "I was dribbling like crazy and he still caught me."
> 
> The victory was the fifth straight for the Cavaliers (25-17). They are 11-1 at home against teams with winning records.
> 
> For 2.5 quarters, the Cavaliers' biggest mistake was attempting to run with the Suns, who are the NBA's top-scoring team (106.3 points a game). This is a team that jacks up nearly 25 3-pointers a game, a team that spreads the ball around - averaging a league-leading 27.1 assists a game.
> 
> "In the first half," said Marshall (14 points, seven rebounds), "we played their game and we can't do that. No one can do that."
> 
> Shooting 68 percent (25-of-38) from the field, which is what the Suns did in the first half to take a 60-51 halftime lead, is difficult to maintain. The Cavaliers were able to better control the tempo in the second half, when the Suns were held to 46 points on 37 percent (15-of-41) shooting.
> 
> Steve Nash led the Suns (28-16) with 24 points. But after scoring 17 in the first half, he was held under control the rest of way.
> 
> One player does not win it alone. James (44 points, 11 rebounds, seven assists) got significant help from Marshall, Sasha Pavlovic (15 points, three rebounds), Damon Jones (11 points, three rounds and two assists) and Anderson Varejao (six points, seven rebounds in a season-high 19 minutes).
> 
> But, in the end, it was a young star taking over the game that was the difference.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

*Re: James' terrific takeover*

Yah, that block and then dunk by Lebron really changed all the momentum in the game. The crowd really came alive


----------



## The OUTLAW

The single biggest play of the game from what I understand (because it was the big motivation to LeBron) was actually the no call on LeBron. The play I mean is the time LeBron elevated and the Phoenix defender moved into position not to stop LeBron but to attempt to get a charging call. However, he got there late and was still moving after LeBron was in the air. LeBron missed the shot but it was grabbed and converted by Gooden. However, LeBron was upset that there was no foul call. I personally thought it was an obvious foul, but again there was no call. This was the play that caused LeBron to reinjure his knee. The only articles that I saw mentioning this play were on Phoenix's site, they also said that the slight motivated LeBron even more than he normally is.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

I wouldve loved to see Lebron throw down that dunk. When they showed the replay he raised up so high. That wouldve been one of his highest dunks of the year


----------



## The OUTLAW

I just love it when LeBron gets that mind to dunk especially when someone is thinking of defending it. 90% of the time they back down and don't even contest the jump for fear of being posterized. I definitely know that LeBron was way up when he elevated on that move however.


----------



## Sammysummer

I love when the Cavs are on national TV because I can't get enough of watching Lebron. They looked damn good against the Suns. I can't wait for their Thursday game on TNT against the Heat....I'm gonna go to a sports bar with some co-workers to watch. I figure this will be one of the best Eastern Conference match-ups in a while. I wonder if Lebron can drop 40 again? and I can't wait to see Ilgauskas battle Shaq down low all night.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

It just sucks that we play a back-to-back when we play Miami.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The OUTLAW said:


> The single biggest play of the game from what I understand (because it was the big motivation to LeBron) was actually the no call on LeBron. The play I mean is the time LeBron elevated and the Phoenix defender moved into position not to stop LeBron but to attempt to get a charging call. However, he got there late and was still moving after LeBron was in the air. LeBron missed the shot but it was grabbed and converted by Gooden. However, LeBron was upset that there was no foul call. I personally thought it was an obvious foul, but again there was no call. This was the play that caused LeBron to reinjure his knee. The only articles that I saw mentioning this play were on Phoenix's site, they also said that the slight motivated LeBron even more than he normally is.


A little late to be commenting in this thread but I agree 100%. When Lebron gets pissed off, he really plays at another level. I almost wish he was like that more often. 

Just make up stuff in your head to get angry about, it worked for MJ


----------

